# New coop build



## jeepster (Apr 17, 2013)

It's was a slow build and isn't all the way done. But on my birthday I tore my MCL at the beginning of April and that has slowed me down. But here are the pics. This is the base. 6 x 4 and 2 ft off the ground.


----------



## jeepster (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not a carpenter but I know my way around a tool box. This is the start of the frame.


----------



## jeepster (Apr 17, 2013)

I will let the pics talk. My son help a lot. Not completely finished but it is function able.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

VERY Nice....
(but where is the "toolbox" that you are going around ? )
I can't get around mine....
BUT, it does have some drawers.
*Ha-Ha ! 
*-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *GOOD Start *!*


----------



## jeepster (Apr 17, 2013)

It's here and there lol still getting everything organized after moving in the beginning of the month ( before my injury) and yes mine has drawers also lol.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

jeepster said:


> It's here and there lol still getting everything organized after moving in the beginning of the month ( before my injury) and yes mine has drawers also lol.



I need to BUY some _new _"drawers". 
*Ha-Ha ! *( the knees and back-pockets are worn-out of my others.)
( Gotta check the pockets for missing tools ! ) 
*Ha-Ha !!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking good so far.


----------



## jeepster (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks. Started on the run today. Slow process with my injury.


----------



## Chiefbuzz (Jun 21, 2012)

Jeepster, Very nice and I really like how you showed everyone step by step! Maybe you should go into how to do it work or start building these Coops and selling them. I talked to a guy at Ag Way today who is building them and he is retired but he has been building 4 and 5 a week at $400 to $800 dollars each and that's with chickens or eggs! Great Job!


----------

